# Broken "special style" neo diffuser



## Sammy Islam (10 Feb 2020)

So i've had the worst luck in the last 24h  Yesterday was tank maintenance day and i thought i would clean my new "special style" neo diffuser. So filled up a mug with warm/hot tap water and squirted some easycarbo in there and left the diffuser to soak while i do maintenance like i normally do with the "normal style" version. Half way through and i hear some abnormal bubbling and check the diffusers to realise the "special style" had broken. The disc had started to separate from the acrylic and while investigating the disc pretty much popped off into my hand 

So had to drive to aquarium gardens to get a new diffuser in the normal style, on the way home some how the glass in my wing mirror flew off  then to top that off, i've got home and while attaching the new diffuser i broke the little glass U-bend 

On a positive note i emailed aquasabi about the broken diffuser last night and they have already emailed back saying they will send a replacement tomorrow.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Feb 2020)

Hi all





Sammy Islam said:


> some how the glass in my wing mirror flew off


Snap (literally) same thing happened to me Friday night, I've never had it happen before in ~40 years of driving. 

No cars anywhere near me, just heard a noise like a wine glass breaking in the distance, looked down at the driver side wing-mirror and the  glass had gone. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sammy Islam (10 Feb 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Snap (literally) same thing happened to me Friday night, I've never had it happen before in ~40 years of driving.
> 
> No cars anywhere near me, just heard a noise like a wine glass breaking in the distance, looked down at the driver side wing-mirror and the  glass had gone.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Haha glad it's not just me! I did notice a flash of light when it flew off and but didn't think anything of it until i needed to use the mirror


----------



## Shinobi (10 Feb 2020)

Heard some rumors, that the new flat "special" design have had a lot of issues. So much that the manufacturer have stopped the supply for now.

Hope you have more luck with the new one. Old design were practically indestructible


----------



## Sammy Islam (10 Feb 2020)

Oh that's not good news, what other issues have you heard about? Maybe that's why they replied so quickly agreeing to replace it.  

I was very surprised, i've been cleaning the old style diffuser for years in the same way with no problems, so was so random when it broke! Hopefully the new one doesn't fail, as it definitely looks much better! I have the old style large diffuser in there, looks so clunky!


----------



## Shinobi (11 Feb 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> Oh that's not good news, what other issues have you heard about? Maybe that's why they replied so quickly agreeing to replace it.
> 
> I was very surprised, i've been cleaning the old style diffuser for years in the same way with no problems, so was so random when it broke! Hopefully the new one doesn't fail, as it definitely looks much better! I have the old style large diffuser in there, looks so clunky!




Issues with people breaking the 'bend' type and especially the ceramic discs detaching. This was allegedly straight from the manufacturer in Korea, I believe they're looking to improve build quality before continuing


----------



## CooKieS (20 Feb 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Issues with people breaking the 'bend' type and especially the ceramic discs detaching. This was allegedly straight from the manufacturer in Korea, I believe they're looking to improve build quality before continuing



Ordered one Yesterday from aquasabi....Hope it won't fail


----------



## Sammy Islam (20 Feb 2020)

Aquasabi were great, i got my new diffuser within a couple of days! Haven't hooked it up though, still using the normal large neo diffuser. Will attach the new one when i do another trim.


----------



## Sammy Islam (20 Feb 2020)

@CooKieS i won't be cleaning it in hot tap water again


----------



## CooKieS (21 Feb 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> @CooKieS i won't be cleaning it in hot tap water again



I Never had to clean my old one in two Years of use so it should be ok with the New one


----------



## Shinobi (21 Feb 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> @CooKieS i won't be cleaning it in hot tap water again



Just dip it in a carbo solution for a couple of minutes. Kills of whatever algae that might've attached. Less toxic to the tank than bleach as well


----------



## Sammy Islam (21 Feb 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Just dip it in a carbo solution for a couple of minutes. Kills of whatever algae that might've attached. Less toxic to the tank than bleach as well



That's what i basically do, mug of warm water and a squirt of easy carbo. But may have been too hot this time or the new style diffusers are not as well made as the old style because i've never had a problem with my old one.


----------



## CooKieS (27 Feb 2020)

Hi,

Just got mine from Aquasabi and I very disappointed, shouldn’t have listen to those insta/YouTube self claimed ’pro aquascaper’;

first, bending this thing properly around the tank is a pain in the a**...and it does get black even with a flame at 2-3cm below the tube...Awful result on mine: but that doesn’t bother me that much...





Then comes the very annoying hissing noise, ridiculous, my co2 art bazooka is totally silent. Strange enough, none of the selfclaimed pro talk about that...

And finally the whole quality is low (glue patches under the ceramic for example) and the bubbles aren’t as fine as you would like: 





Sorry for the bad language but I’m very angry and can’t even return it because I burned it. can’t believe I lost 22bucks for this piece of crap.


----------



## Sammy Islam (27 Feb 2020)

Not good to hear. I haven't hooked my replacement up, i'm not sure if i will as the glueing seems pretty shoddy. The disc is also smaller than the original large version and i don't want to mess with my co2 as things are going well so far. 

I do have the hissing using the old and new style, but i'm running a lot of co2, thought that was normal.


----------



## CooKieS (27 Feb 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> Not good to hear. I haven't hooked my replacement up, i'm not sure if i will as the glueing seems pretty shoddy. The disc is also smaller than the original large version and i don't want to mess with my co2 as things are going well so far.
> 
> I do have the hissing using the old and new style, but i'm running a lot of co2, thought that was normal.



just try the co2 art bazooka, it may be bulky but never had an more efficiency and more silent one that this...

Will the neo co2 art need some time to ‘settle in’ and then It will do finer bubbles and get more silent ?

I mean, don’t get me wrong, I love the look of it but I just can’t keep it if it’s not as good as my beloved ugly co2 art.


----------



## Sammy Islam (27 Feb 2020)

Did you soak it for for a while before using it? I think the instructions were to soak the new ones for 10-15min and the old ones for 30min before using.


----------



## CooKieS (27 Feb 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> Did you soak it for for a while before using it? I think the instructions were to soak the new ones for 10-15min and the old ones for 30min before using.



Actually no, as they weren’t any instructions about that in the box?

I’ve decided to let it run for 24hours and see if it gets better tomorrow...


----------



## Sammy Islam (27 Feb 2020)

No instructions in/on the box, but the instructions on aquasabi pretty sure they said something like 10mins. But the old style version on aquarium gardens says something like 30mins from what i remember. Not sure if it actually makes a difference but i would say leave it in there, the bubbles should get smaller by tomorrow as it's being used and soaked.


----------



## CooKieS (28 Feb 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> No instructions in/on the box, but the instructions on aquasabi pretty sure they said something like 10mins. But the old style version on aquarium gardens says something like 30mins from what i remember. Not sure if it actually makes a difference but i would say leave it in there, the bubbles should get smaller by tomorrow as it's being used and soaked.



so, I’ve to say that the bubbles are finer today, that’s an good thing, my mistake for not soaking it.

it’s still make hissing noise though.

I still think that at this price point, this whole DIY ‘bend it by burning it yourself’ is an bad idea (why not selling this already bend in different size?) and the noise can be annoying

@Sammy Islam , did you had better luck that me when bending it?.

As it still looks good and seems effective, I’ll keep it and see how it goes in the long term!

cheers


----------



## Sammy Islam (28 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> so, I’ve to say that the bubbles are finer today, that’s an good thing, my mistake for not soaking it.
> 
> it’s still make hissing noise though.
> 
> ...



No i didn't get the bendy version as i knew i would screw it up, instead i bought a little glass u-bend which i've already broken too 

I've only ever used the neo diffusers, they've always hissed for me, i thought that was normal?


----------



## CooKieS (28 Feb 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> No i didn't get the bendy version as i knew i would screw it up, instead i bought a little glass u-bend which i've already broken too
> 
> I've only ever used the neo diffusers, they've always hissed for me, i thought that was normal?



I’ve spent a lot of money in diffusers, including do!aqua, jbl, ada, neo co2, co2 art, in-line...and yes they all make some noise except for the co2 art bazooka and the inline ones which are inside the stand anyway.

The new neo co2 isn’t the loudest but as I asked some guys on YouTube that are using it, they said that it was silent, so I didn’t expect the hissing noise on this one. Got the old version and I’ve to say it’s an bit louder.

I got the glass U bend to with the bazooka , glass is sexy but fragile, doesn’t it?


----------



## Tankless (28 Feb 2020)

The co2art bazooka does hiss if you have hard water. The membrane begins to clog if it is not dipped in bleach weekly.


----------



## Sammy Islam (28 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> I’ve spent a lot of money in diffusers, including do!aqua, jbl, ada, neo co2, co2 art, in-line...and yes they all make some noise except for the co2 art bazooka and the inline ones which are inside the stand anyway.
> 
> The new neo co2 isn’t the loudest but as I asked some guys on YouTube that are using it, they said that it was silent, so I didn’t expect the hissing noise on this one. Got the old version and I’ve to say it’s an bit louder.
> 
> I got the glass U bend to with the bazooka , glass is sexy but fragile, doesn’t it?



I think it's because the disc is actually smaller than than the old large version so is working harder? I do use a lot of co2, bubbles are uncountable and i don't even fill up the counter anymore, as long as the drop checker is bright lime green by lights on, i should be good.

I'm going to get another u-bend tomorrow, it looks weird without one but my tubing has adapted to it's position now so might put it on when i try the new style diffuser again. Might have to add a tiny bit of super glue underneath where the disc meets the acrylic.


----------



## CooKieS (5 Mar 2020)

Tankless said:


> The co2art bazooka does hiss if you have hard water. The membrane begins to clog if it is not dipped in bleach weekly.



my water isn’t very soft but I never had to clean it, it is perfectly silent. But a friend of mine had hissing noise coming from his co2 art bazooka after 2 months of use...let’s say it’s a matter of luck. 

well, after one week of use my new neo co2 diffuser is still making hissing noise, the bubbles are fine though.

I might get used to the noise and I’ve to say it’s very efficient, so excuse my rude review, it’s quite a nice diffuser and very sleek looking too. 

here’s an shot of today;


----------

